# computadora



## Flor de argentina

En el famoso 'español neutro', ¿computadora es ordenador, o sigue siendo computadora?
Espero sus comentarios


----------



## gotasdeoro

Encuentro esto en la wiki:
El resultado es normalmente lo que se denomina en el entorno de localización un "español neutral". Una versión que intenta evitar términos que se puedan idenficar con países determinados (*"ordenador" es un término de España)*


----------



## Flor de argentina

OK, entonces voy a basarme en estadísticas...
Gente de habla hispana, por favor me dirían como llaman en sus países al aparatito sin el cual los traductores no podemos vivir?

computadora?
computador?
ordenador?

!Gracias por su colaboración!


----------



## Aserolf

En México es *computadora*.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Flor de argentina said:


> OK, entonces voy a basarme en estadísticas...
> Gente de habla hispana, por favor me dirían como llaman en sus países al aparatito sin el cual los traductores no podemos vivir?
> 
> computadora?
> computador?
> ordenador?
> 
> !Gracias por su colaboración!


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Aserolf said:


> En México es *computadora*.


 
También en *El Salvador*.


----------



## bb008

Hola

En Venezuela decimos Computadora, aunque algunos también le llaman computador pero es menor la cantidad de personas que le dicen así. Mayoritariamente Computadora.

Saludos.-


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Recuerdo que una amiga chilena le llamaba *computador*.

Habrá que ver qué tan al norte llega como masculino... 

Saludos.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En lo personal, hasta ahora no he oído a nadie referirse a la computadora como "el computador". No sé porque razón pero para nosotros siempre ha sido "femenina".


----------



## Xiroi

Entendemos computador y computadora aunque no lo usemos. Sencillamente nos sonará a americano.


----------



## Flor de argentina

Muchas gracias a todo por su colaboración, y queda computadora por mayoría 

Para Xiroi: es un invento de las empresas o agencias de traducción para que la traducción (doblaje o subtitulado) sea lo más 'global' posible...


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá "computadora" o "computador" en forma casi indistinta.
También se usa, pero en mucho menor grado, "PC" o "Mac", según el tipo de equipo al que te refieras.
Lo que definitivamente no se usa es "ordenador".
Saludos.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Como al cabo de un día uno termina pronunciando el nombre  del aparatito una centena de veces, en mi trabajo muchos son los que muestran preferencia por el horripilante  PC que propone Giorgio o por "máquina". De Perogrullo que tres sílabas dan menos pereza que cinco.
Saludos


----------



## beatrizg

En Colombia, *computador*.


----------



## jmx

Por lo que sé la tendencia del "español neutro" es a emplear, en caso de variación dialectal, no la palabra más usada, sino la más ampliamente entendida. Me parece una decisión muy razonable, por no decir casi la única decisión razonable a la hora de escribir un documento que valga para todo el planeta.

Pues bien, creo que es conveniente aclarar que en España la palabra "computadora", aunque no se usa mucho, la entiende perfectamente la mayoría de la gente.


----------



## Polizón

En mi país: Computadora. Y aunque gran sector de la población conoce que en España es ordenador (por influencia clara del francés), lo más probable es que muchos no lo sepan. 
Lo curioso es que la definición de ambas en el DRAE es distinta, siendo exactamente lo mismo.
Saludos.


----------



## NetKnight

Polizón said:


> En mi país: Computadora. Y aunque gran sector de la población conoce que en España es ordenador (por influencia clara del francés), lo más probable es que muchos no lo sepan.
> Lo curioso es que la definición de ambas en el DRAE es distinta, siendo exactamente lo mismo.
> Saludos.



Yo no sabía que era influencia del francés... pero en cualquier caso me ha llamado la atención lo de la RAE, pero no veo prácticamente diferencia entre las dos definiciones:

*computadora electrónica.*

1. f. Máquina electrónica, analógica o digital, dotada de una memoria de gran capacidad y de métodos de tratamiento de la información, capaz de resolver problemas matemáticos y lógicos mediante la utilización automática de programas informáticos.

*computadora personal.*

1. f. *computadora electrónica* de dimensiones reducidas, con limitaciones de capacidad de memoria y velocidad, pero con total autonomía.


*ordenador.*

(Del lat. ordinātor, -ōris).

(...)
3. m. Esp. Máquina electrónica dotada de una memoria de gran capacidad y de métodos de tratamiento de la información, capaz de resolver problemas aritméticos y lógicos gracias a la utilización automática de programas registrados en ella.


----------



## pequeño

Hasta finales de los años 70 en España era más común el uso de computador o mejor aún, computadora. Yo de pequeñito la escuchaba hasta que no sé por qué, de repente sólo se hablaba de ordenador por aquí y por allá.

Aquí he encontrado una pequeña historia del asunto:




> La palabra "ordenador" aparece escrita por primera vez en un diccionario de Informática en español en 1972. Es el Diccionario-Glosario de Proceso de Datos Inglés-Español, IBM, 1972. La adopción del galicismo tiene un éxito fulgurante, directamente proporcional al crecimiento de usuarios de Informática, influidos por los profesionales comerciales. El origen ya lo conocemos. Ahora bien, vamos al fondo. ¿Qué significa ordinateur? No se debe entrar al trapo de los que defienden el uso de la palabra "ordenador" porque éste realiza "ordenaciones" (operaciones de ordenación). Puede hacer más, muchísimo más, que ordenar elementos ordenables. Admitir esa denominación por esa causa sería como admitir la designación del todo por una parte sólamente. Tampoco es válido el argumento basado en la acepción de "orden" como "instrucción". Ordinateur viene definido en francés así "... qui émite ordres". En definitiva, quien da órdenes, no quien las recibe. Por tanto el uso de la palabra "ordenador" es una incorrección semántica. No lo digo yo. Lo dicen los propios franceses. Los mismos que contribuyeron a la creación, difusión y aceptación del término. Danzin, Leprince-Ringuet, Mercourof, ... y muchos más estaban presentes en un debate durante un encuentro titulado Les jeunes, la technique et nous, celebrado en Estrasburgo en noviembre de 1984. Se presentó la ocasión de analizar el papel de la Terminología Técnica en la Enseñanza con medios informáticos. Yo aproveché la oportunidad para señalar, según mi criterio, aciertos (por ejemplo Informatique) y desaciertos (por ejemplo Ordinateur) en la creación de nuevos términos franceses. Pues bien, admitieron los argumentos aquí expuestos con respecto a ordinateur. La contestación, sintetizada por Mercourof, fue "le mot n'est pas bon, mais nous n'avons pas trouvé d'autre meilleur", muy aproximadamente, si no literalmente.



http://www.elmundo.es/su-ordenador/SORnumeros/97/SOR066/SOR066tribuna.html

Y menos mal que no elegimos "numérique" en lugar de "digital". Estos franchutes...


----------



## Jellby

pequeño said:


> Y menos mal que no elegimos "numérique" en lugar de "digital".



Pues casi habría sido más apropiado, para algo más relacionado con números que con dedos...


----------



## Polizón

NetKnight said:


> Yo no sabía que era influencia del francés... pero en cualquier caso me ha llamado la atención lo de la RAE, pero no veo prácticamente diferencia entre las dos definiciones:
> 
> *computadora electrónica.*
> 
> 1. f. Máquina electrónica, analógica o digital, dotada de una memoria de gran capacidad y de métodos de tratamiento de la información, capaz de resolver problemas matemáticos y lógicos mediante la utilización automática de programas informáticos.
> 
> *computadora personal.*
> 
> 1. f. *computadora electrónica* de dimensiones reducidas, con limitaciones de capacidad de memoria y velocidad, pero con total autonomía.
> 
> 
> *ordenador.*
> 
> (Del lat. ordinātor, -ōris).
> 
> (...)
> 3. m. Esp. Máquina electrónica dotada de una memoria de gran capacidad y de métodos de tratamiento de la información, capaz de resolver problemas aritméticos y lógicos gracias a la utilización automática de programas registrados en ella.


 
Y, sin embargo, *son exactamente lo mismo*. El ordenador y la computadora *tienen exactamente las mismas funciones*. No sé de dónde sacó el DRAE eso de que el ordenador (España) utiliza aritmética y la computadora (América) matemática. Si así fuera, el ordenador tendría menos prestaciones que la computadora, pues, hasta donde yo sé, la aritmética es solamente una parte de la matemática.
A propósito, hace unos tres años le hice directamente esta observación a la misma RAE. Y la respuesta es que yo tenía razón y que iban a revisar los términos informáticos. Lamentablemente ya borré la respuesta.
Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

Vampiro said:


> Por acá "computadora" o "computador" en forma casi indistinta.
> También se usa, pero en mucho menor grado, "PC" o "Mac", según el tipo de equipo al que te refieras.
> Lo que definitivamente no se usa es "ordenador".
> Saludos.
> _


 Casi igual por Sonora, excepto que computador no se usa. Sólo se usa en la forma femenina. El término PC es más común debido a que la mayoría de usuarios tiene PC. 
A pesar de que las primeras computadoras que se vieron por acá a inicios de los ochentas eran Apple y usaban el programa Basic, para finales de los ochentas la mayoría de las computadoras eran PC y con una gran capacidad de memoria en su disco duro de hasta 30 kilobatios???.

Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Acá en Venezuela, siempre escuché y escucho aún "computador" o "computadora". No me he fijado cuando se usa en femenino y cuando en masculino...
Claro ahora tambien está muy en uso, portatil, lapto, PC, maquina...pero el común es computador.

saludos


----------



## Xiroi

Polizón said:


> Y, sin embargo, *son exactamente lo mismo*. El ordenador y la computadora *tienen exactamente las mismas funciones*. No sé de dónde sacó el DRAE eso de que el ordenador (España) utiliza aritmética y la computadora (América) matemática. Si así fuera, el ordenador tendría menos prestaciones que la computadora, pues, hasta donde yo sé, la aritmética es solamente una parte de la matemática.
> A propósito, hace unos tres años le hice directamente esta observación a la misma RAE. Y la respuesta es que yo tenía razón y que iban a revisar los términos informáticos. Lamentablemente ya borré la respuesta.
> Saludos


Es probable que las entradas se elaboraran en épocas diferentes y por separado con lo cual los asesores de temas técnicos de respectiva épocas usaran definiciones que consideraron adecuadas para la tecnología del momento y a la hora de elaborar la segunda no repararon en la primera.

Si te dieron la razón en su día, con toda la lógica del mundo, no estaría de más que se les recordara esa duplicidad en la definición. ¿Abrimos una hoja de firmas?


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Resultados de google:

17.300.000 de computadora
28.300.000 de ordenador
35.400.000 de computador
359.000 de "ordenador personal"
299.000 de "computadora personal"
77.900 de "computador personal"
39.500.000 de servidor
10.800.000 de mainframe
2.100.000 de iseries
2.600.000 de pseries
4.530.000 de xseries
1.410.000.000 de PC

Gana "PC" por mil cuatrocientos millones a 39 millones de "servidor"

En España los "computadores personales " se denominan PC u ordenador;
los ordenadores centrales: servidores


----------



## Polizón

Hola:

No sé si los mismos resultados los encontraremos en Google desde una computadora instalada en América Latina. Además no solemos usar computadora electrónica (según DRAE) o computadora personal; simplemente computadora. En estos tiempos, las computadoras se entienden personales. 
Eso sí, servidor también lo denominamos acá (en el Perú, por lo menos).

Saludos.


----------



## pequeño

Jellby said:


> Pues casi habría sido más apropiado, para algo más relacionado con números que con dedos...



Hombre, relacionado con los dígitos, que vienen de dedos pero no es lo mismo


----------



## hemisferioizquierdo

en España se dice ordenador. A mí por lo menos el término computadora fonéticamente me suena un poco mal, independientemente del significado semántico de las dos palabras. Asociación de ideas quizás...


----------



## Valtiel

Aquí, en Catalunya, siempre hemos usado y usamos *ordenador* en lenguaje coloquial. Utilizamos _computadora_ para términos específicos (como estudios) y, tal vez, para textos más formales.

¡Saludos!


----------



## code933k

Polizón said:


> Y, sin embargo, *son exactamente lo mismo*. El ordenador y la computadora *tienen exactamente las mismas funciones*. No sé de dónde sacó el DRAE eso de que el ordenador (España) utiliza aritmética y la computadora (América) matemática. Si así fuera, el ordenador tendría menos prestaciones que la computadora, pues, hasta donde yo sé, la aritmética es solamente una parte de la matemática.
> A propósito, hace unos tres años le hice directamente esta observación a la misma RAE. Y la respuesta es que yo tenía razón y que iban a revisar los términos informáticos. Lamentablemente ya borré la respuesta.
> Saludos



Estoy de acuerdo.  Las definiciones de la RAE son completamente arbitrarias.

En mi país la mayoría de personas usa el término _"el computador".  _Personalmente uso _"la computadora_" porque -al menos parcialmente- es una *máquina de cómputo*; el uso femenino es literariamente más bello; evita ambivalencias, dado que el computador parece ser quien tiene a cargo el cómputo de cifras; y el término anglosajón, a pesar de aparecer neutro, tiene clarísima inclinación hacia la voz femenina.  

Considero además que el término ordenador es inadecuado para esta época. Que en España se continúe por usanza es otra cosa.


Quizá la confusión en Español aparece de la confusión misma entre los términos máquina y aparato.  Para mí la computadora es una máquina y seguirá llamándose así -en femenino- hasta el día en que muera o encuentre un término que defina mejor su funcionalidad actual, puesto que ordenador es arcaico y computadora se ajusta mejor sólo por aproximación y respeto por el concepto normativo: *computer*.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá computadora para referirnos a la de escritorio, de lo contrario es una lap


----------



## Jaguar7

Aquí usamos siempre "computador". Pero para referirnos a un computador grande (como los IBM de los setenta) o a uno muy potente (supercomputadora/computadora espacial), usamos el término femenino, talvez por influjo de los medios de comunicación.

"Computadora" lo entendemos sin problemas, pero no "ordenador".


----------



## Csalrais

En España se entiende computadora (la versión en femenino) porque durante un tiempo convivieron las dos palabras, como se puede comprobar en algunas películas de finales de los 70 y principios de los 80. Pero cuando se empezaron a popularizar los ordenadores personales y de menor tamaño este fue, sin duda alguna, el término que salió vencedor (aunque todavía se oye computadora de vez en cuando). Es por eso que no me resulta especialmente extraño el término pero yo no he usado jamás computador/a ni tengo planes de hacerlo en el futuro.

Y mi experiencia es que a la gente de menos edad que la mía, la siguiente generación, le resulta una palabra casi tan extraña como celular para hablar de móviles.


----------



## Ballenero

A mí nunca me ha gustado que en España lo llamemos ordenador.
Me parece un nombre absurdo y creo que es un error, ya irreparable, del lenguaje de España.
Porque realmente ese aparato no realiza lo que promete ese nombre.
Su propósito no es poner las cosas en orden ni tampoco dar órdenes.
¿Qué en su funcionamiento interno tiene ordenada la información en forma del programas? De acuerdo.
Pero con esa lógica tendríamos que llamar al automóvil: quemador, explotador o algo así.
No sé porqué tenemos que llamarlo así cuando en el resto del mundo es computadora.
Un nombre que sí tiene lógica porque en un principio se utilizaba para hacer cómputos o cálculos.
Además de que se popularizó bajo la denominación de PC y no como PO.
Otra incongruencia: el ordenador personal, el PC.
Finalmente, me pregunto o más bien, tengo la sospecha de que en España no triunfó el nombre de computadora porque incluye la palabra puta.
Lo cuál da una idea sobre el grado de madurez de una sociedad.


----------



## gotasdeoro

En España lo llamamos "ordenador" porque cogimos el término prestado del francés: l'ordinateur. La relación que estableces con "puta" me parece destinada.


----------

